# Cannoli filling/Key Lime Mascarpone



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

4 oz cream cheese/softened
1/3 cup sifted powdered sugar
2 teaspoons freshly grated key lime zest (regular lime will do for this)
4 tablespoons key lime juice (fresh or bottled)
1 cup mascarpone cheese

Beat all ingredients until smooth. Chill/covered.
Fill cannoli shells. Purchase at specialty stores or make your own with cannoli tubes.

These also freeze well for several weeks


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2011)

boy, that sounds wonderful. will find a recipe for the cannolis and try to make. is that possible?


----------



## JMediger (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds devine!  Is key lime juice sweeter then regular lime juice?  I'm not sure I can find key limes ...


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Key lime juice is very tart more like a cross between lime and lemon. Look at speciality grocers for bottled key lime juice. Some grocery stores have it as well. Joe and Millies is a common brand.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

If you cant find a recipe for cannolis the boxed ones at Italian bakeries and specialty stores are excellant. From Italy. Otherwise, you need cannoli tubes which you can find at kitchen supply usually has recipe on the box.


----------

